# The official "recommend" a Deer or Hog processor thread  OLD THREAD



## Milkman

OK, rather than having 15 dozen of the " Who is a good deer processor in Hazard County" threads lets try this.

Add the name, address, and phone number of a known good deer processor. If the thread gets covered up I will make it a sticky.

I will start it off with this one, I have used him for many deer and have never been disappointed.



Jackson County Ga.

Marlowe's Deer Market

7160 S Apple Valley Rd
Jefferson, GA 30549

(706) 367-2830


----------



## Catfish369

The only 2 that I currently use... 

McDuffie County
Outback Deer Processing
615 County-Line Rd.
Harlem, GA 
(706) 556-8480

and...

Richmond County
Doug's Meat Shop
3028 Deans Bridge Rd.
Augusta, GA 30906
(706) 793-6025

And one I've heard good reports about although I havn't personally used...

Burke County
Sabo's Deer Processing
248 Barnhart Dr. 
Waynesboro, GA 30830
706-554-4365
706-832-SABO(7226) cell


----------



## Gentleman4561

Forsyth Co.
• Wilkes Deer Processing, 5515 Bannister Rd., Cumming, (770) 889-8839 (770) 889-8839      
Barrow Co.
• Chopper’s Deer Processing, (24-hour drop-off), 616B Atlanta Highway, Winder,
Gwinnett Co.
• Lancaster’s Deer Processing, (24-hour drop-off), 1945 Buford Dam Rd., Buford, (770) 686-4988             

thes are the ones im thinking of using


----------



## chrismhaase

I just joined a camp, but the guys there have been using this guy for 6-7 years...
Jason's Taxidermy
112 East Broad Street
Lumpkin, GA 31815 
(229) 321-9687 
Deer Season Hours: 10am to 5pm (closed Wed) 
After Season Hours vary
http://jasonstaxidermy.com/


----------



## Gentleman4561

http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=59
very useful link


----------



## SFR292

I've used Flakes in Burke Co and was very very happy with him.  He makes AWESOME summer sausage and jerky and was very well priced.  
Flakes Deer Processing
822 Cox Place Road
Waynesboro, GA 30830 
706-871-3852 
706-554-6896 

He's available all hours too, just call.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Using GON magazine's deer processor/cooler list as a reference like I usually do: 

http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=59 

GON's 2009 Deer Coolers List 

and at Post #2 below:

http://www.coastaloutdoors.com/ibf/index.php?showtopic=6146





C.Killmaster said:


> Randy,
> Hands down, Thomas Deer Processing in Bolingbroke.  Go by and see his cutting room and you'll be sold.



Monroe Co. 

• Thomas Deer Processing, 89 Harrison Rd., Bolingbroke, (478) 994-9894.





Gadget said:


> Good opener!
> 
> Killed a 2.5yr old doe Saturday afternoon, looked to be slow start in Crawford county though, mine was the first deer checked in to Silver Bullet cooler this year.  Saw 12 on that hunt, 3 bucks, 3 fawns, 6 does, passed on the bucks, 2 were yearlings(1.5 yrs old) 4 and 6pt, other was a 2.5 yr old 8 pt.



Crawford Co.

• Rewis Silver Bullet Deer Processing, 116 Henry Ln., Knoxville, (478) 836-5217. 





mattech said:


> huckaby's is great i have to drive a little ways but its worth it, they charge per weight with a max of 40 lbs, and they vaccuum seal all cuts, then the ground is put into one lb bags.
> 
> there is also one close to my house that does a good job called done rite on bucksnort rd behind buckners. which is at 75 on exit 201 hwy 36.



Spalding Co. 

• Huckaby’s Meat Processing, 1674 Line Creek Rd., Brooks, (770) 599-6990. 

Butts Co.

• Done Right Deer Processing, 1482 Bucksnort Rd., Jackson, (770) 227-5809. 



I know folks who use A-Plus Deer Processing in Douglas County & have heard others on the forum who like using them too:  



Jim Thompson said:


> J&H does a great job.  I think they were taking hunters for hungry several years ago.
> 
> Andy, where is Hendrix?





hunter44a said:


> The one on 166 and 92 is A Plus deer processing. There's also one off Post Rd. too. Camp's I think. Hendrix deer processing in Paulding is good also.





MartinBowhunter said:


> I have always used West GA deer cooler and They, in my opinion are the best.. And not trying to step on anyone's feet but just my $.02..



Carroll Co. 

• J&H Deer Processors, 1268 Hwy 5 East, Whitesburg, (770) 834-2220.

Douglas Co.

• A-Plus Deer Processing, 4995 Hwy 92, Douglasville, (770) 942-3126. 

• Camp’s Processing, 6897 Post Rd., Winston.

Paulding Co.

• Hendrix Deer Processing, 33 Tara Ln., Dallas, (770) 443-0920. 
• West Georgia Deer Cooler & Processing, 3511 Atlanta Hwy, Dallas, (770) 445-2928. 





HOGGDOGS said:


> Outlaws in Milner is a good choice $70 will get a deer skinned/gutted an cut up plus frozen.$80 will get half sausage an $100 will get all sausage link or bulk.They can be reached at (770)468-1320





duckdawgdixie said:


> x1 for outlaws i just picked a deer up from there today, you might have to call before going to get somebody there, but they usually show up in a couple of minutes



Lamar Co.

• Outlaws, 775 Hwy 341 south, Barnesville, (770) 468-1320, (770) 358-1525.



 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tashwoo

Johnson Co
Frosts Deer Processor Hwy 221 5 miles north of kite


----------



## cpowel10

Worth County

Randy Willis
Willis Deer Processing, 
718 Poulan Shingler Rd.,
 Poulan, (229) 776-5042

Great guy and always does a good job.  I've taken all my deer to him for probably the last 10 years.  Makes great sausage too


----------



## Gumbo1

Crane's Taxidermy
3960 Southside Dr
Acworth, GA 30101
Cobb County
770-974-4659


----------



## jigman29

Rabun County

Jeff's deer processing
dud creek rd
clayton ga

(706) 490-3068
(706) 782-3436


----------



## bobcat

M and P processing 

Hahira / Valsosta area

229 794 4026

Some of the best smoke sausage u ever tasted !!


----------



## Possum777

Cherokee County

Neese Deer Processing
729 Neese Road
Woodstock Ga 30188
770-926-9535


----------



## Rhino

Warren, Wilkes, Taliferro, Co.
http://www.industrynet.com/listing/1184805/pittman-packing-co

Pittmans 
Raytown Road
Sharon, Ga.

I have been using them for the better part of 40 years, never had a problem, good people.  They also have some of the best pork sausage (that I shouldn,t eat) you ever fried up...


----------



## King Fisher

K & K Processing
6749 Good Hope rd
Naylor, Valdosta area
229-269-5557


----------



## GA GAME GETTER

Habersham County

i have used Georgia Mtn. Meat Processing, Mount Airy, (706) 778-9446 for yrs


----------



## BIG RANDY

Oglethorpe County

Hicks Deer Processing
Crawford-Smithonia rd
Crawford ga
706 743 3137

Also a drop off station for Andy Nimmons taxidermy


----------



## FMBear

I 2nd Possum777!!  I live in Flowery Branch and drive my deer all the way to Woodstock (Cherokee County) to Neese Deer processing.  Well worth the drive for the job they always do.  Plus, they make some of the best sausage and deer brats!

Cherokee County

Neese Deer Processing
729 Neese Road
Woodstock Ga 30188
770-926-9535


----------



## JW2

Barrow County
CLOSED CLOSED
Bo’s Deer Processing
Harrison Mill Road
Bethlehem, Ga
Just off 316 on Harrison Mill.   Look for circular shaped sign .

770-307-7853



Gwinnett

Lancasters Deer Processing, (24-hour drop-off)
1945 Buford Dam Rd., Buford, Ga
(770) 686-4988


----------



## snookdoctor

Bob Miles Taxidermy and Deer Processor
Terrell Co.
1491 Kennedy Pond Rd     Dawson, Ga
229-623-5285

Great, professional processor and excellent Taxidermist

You get the deer that you brought in for processing. They don't mix meat.


----------



## HucK Finn

Baldwin Co.

Wrights Deer Processing. On Hwy 441 going towards Eatonton. Directly across from the Burger King. (Inside Milledgeville city limits)


----------



## jmharris23

Meriwether County
The Venison Shop - Randy Crosby
706-553-9809


----------



## childers

• West Georgia Deer Cooler & Processing, 3511 Atlanta Hwy, Dallas, (770) 445-2928.


x2 they are awesome


----------



## camotoy

Ricks deer cooler 

jones ,twiggs and wilkerson counties  off mountain springs church rd  close to gordon ga

478 960 2884  

very clean and good folks !!!


----------



## Broken Tine

*South Fulton*

D & R Deer Cooler
11750 Hutcheson Ferry Rd 
Palmetto, GA 30268-2226 
(770) 463-3337


----------



## easbell

Baldwin/Wilkinson County - C&B Processing, on US Hwy. 441, USDA inspected.


----------



## chad3775

Wainright W J & Son Meat Curing Plant (912) 462-5593 
135 Wil Wainright Rd, Nahunta, GA 31553

brantley county, -really good deer sausage, smoked baby links-fav


----------



## RedTruck18

Southland Taxidermy & Deer Processing, In Augusta, GA, (Richmond County) Has anybody heard or seen the work these guys do? Both on the processing side, and the taxidermy side?


----------



## pasinthrough

RedTruck18 said:


> Southland Taxidermy & Deer Processing, In Augusta, GA, (Richmond County) Has anybody heard or seen the work these guys do? Both on the processing side, and the taxidermy side?


 

These guys stay busy 365!  They get most of my processing and 
All of my taxidermy!  

706-737-6700
1621 Harvey Dr, Augusta, GA 30909


----------



## Rebel Yell

Turner County

The Deer Shack
279 Liberty Rd
Ashburn, GA 31714

(229) 567-1741


He has the best sausage around.


----------



## theronhearn

Rogers' Deer Processing  Cochran GA 31014
478-934-6851
Deer and Hog 
Cooler only  
Will skin for a fee if worker is there(call first)


----------



## HoytNasty

Southland Taxidermy and deer processing.
Augusta GA
1621 Harvey Drive
(706)737-6700
Taxidermy work cant be beat..Ranked in the State and Nation


----------



## 1022

In White and Lumpkin counties Suttons Deer Cooler 678-333-4304 open 24/7 Gary Sutton


----------



## cut'm and gut'm

coffee county 

SKINNERS DEER PROCESSING 

call 912-381-4628

 jerky,hamburger,steaks,sausage,summer sausage


----------



## chrisr116

In Burke County, I use Sabo's Deer Processing.  Used plenty over the years, but they are the best.  This young lady has my business as long as I live in the area.

I copied the phone numbers from a post above.  

Sabo's Deer Processing
248 Barnhart Dr. 
Waynesboro, GA 30830
706-554-4365
706-832-SABO(7226) cell


----------



## Fire Eater

Good processor in Lumpkin county is Gary Sutton. He is located at 4397 Cavender Creek Rd., Dahlonega, 706-973-0143. This is near Chestatee WMA and the Chattahoochee NF.


----------



## Toes270

Adairsville Wild Game Processing
250 Holcumb Rd
Adairsville, GA 30103
678-848-7595


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Talbot County

Chapmans Deer Processing
Hwy 41
Woodland, GA

Field dress for free


----------



## nhancedsvt

C&B Processing
Milledgeville, GA


----------



## Dpsmith

Barlow's Meat Processing 
 1692 Milan-Eastman Rd. Eastman, GA 31023
 work# 478-374-5614 or cell# 478-278-7888

They do hogs, cows and deer and Greg makes some of the finest sausage you will get anywhere!


----------



## OleRed15

JB83 said:


> Looking for a good processor in the Houston County area.  Have searched the form but not seen too much.
> Houston County or otherwise, does anyone know of a middle GA processor with 24 hour drop off?  Thanks guys.



Chesters Deer/Hog Processor off highway 247 in kathleen next to the kathleen post office. I work there and we do very good work. if you need any info let me know.


----------



## Hilsman

*Henry County*

Hilsman's Deer Cooler 
655 Old Jackson Rd 
McDonough
770-957-GETM (4386)

Regardless of rumors they are STILL open


----------



## hbb_josh

Billy Joiner in Dodge County
478-374-3972


----------



## badkarma

Chattooga County

Big Bob's Wild Game Processing
'Bob Shaver'
1615 Sloppy Floyd Lake Rd
Summerville, GA 30747
706-857-1389

Super nice folks.  I recommend his hot breakfast sausage.  Good stuff.


----------



## packrat

*yep*

Dormineys Deer and Hog Processing
Franklin County
560 Farmers Academy Rd, Carnesville, GA
706-384-3973 House
706-384-5509 Shop


----------



## maker4life

Grady County 

Gilliard's Store
2275 Hwy 93 N
229-377-0544 

Jones Country Meats
4214 Thomasville Rd
Climax , Ga
229-246-3700


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Barrow, Clarke, Jackson, Madison, Oglethorpe, Oconee Counties

http://onlineathens.com/stories/102010/spo_722825834.shtml


----------



## bucktracker

JB83 said:


> Looking for a good processor in the Houston County area.  Have searched the form but not seen too much.
> Houston County or otherwise, does anyone know of a middle GA processor with 24 hour drop off?  Thanks guys.



Taylor County Deer Processing 1209 West Fall Line Freeway Butler Georgia. Does not have 24 hr drop off but the ower lives about a mile from the cooler and will meet you there if you call him. The number is 478-862-2266


----------



## passthru24

*Prescott's in Heard Co.*

I been going to Shane Prescott for years and he does a really great job. You can get just about any there, summer sag.,salami,kielbasa,country style link,bratswurst, and so much more. His cooler is very clean and he will let you go in check it out for yourself. Plus your big buck can be mounted there also. Give him a try , you'll be glad you did.
 Prescott's
17345 Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
706-675-0603
 Located on Hwy 34 between Franklin and Powers Cross Rds. going toward Newnan.


----------



## rutandstrut

If you live in South Georgia or North Central Florida. I would recommned L & W. 7 Day turn around. USDA Approved, All kinds of Sausage, Fresh, Mild, Medium, Hot, Italian Sweet or Hot, Summer Sausage, Venison Burger 10% Beef Fat, Cubed, Steaks etc. etc.

L & W Venison
592 SW Harvey Greene Drive
Madison, FL 32340-4426 map 
Phone: (850) 973-3655


----------



## ParadiseHunting

Bob Miles Taxidermy & Deer Processing
1491 County Road 160, Dawson, GA
(229) 623-5285

Great Processing, Even Better People. We drive past other processers just to use this one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Washington County


Palace Market

478 552 3381    Awesome steaks too!!


----------



## Crash

Crisp County

Terry Huey Taxidermy and Processing, 121 North 7th Street, Cordele, (229) 322-8697.

makes a deer sausage with jalepeno and cheese that's out of this world. also does smoked, mild, medium and hot

the ground deer is excellent as well, just the right amount of fat added


----------



## jamie1231

Turner Co.
Carroll's Sausage and Meat
229-567-2355
They make a smoke cheese link sausage for me thats off the chain
He does his prices by the pound so the smaller the deer the cheaper it is...carried 2 to him this yr...first one was $125 but most of that was sausage which is $3 a lb to make...the 2nd was done in cube steak and hamburger and it was only $50


----------



## georgialineman

mossberg_rabbit_gravy said:


> I live in Rincon near savannah. Is there anyone who knows of a cooler between sav and statesboro?



Robinson's Produce off Old River Road in Clito

Community Processor off Hwy 46

Lanier's Slaughter House off Hwy 80 outside of Portal.


All of those are kind of out of your way I take mine to Lanier's outside of Portal, Robinson's is the cheapest though


----------



## DeerSkinner69

Flakes Deer Processing
822 Cox Place Rd.
Waynesboro, Ga.
706-554-6896
706-871-3852
Family owned and Clean. Best summer sausage and sausage uses boston butts instead of bulk fat. Jerky and slim jims are great too.


----------



## Coon Krazy

Butts Co. Wildlife Reflections Taxidermy/Deer Prosessing
2381 Hyw 36 E 
Jackson Ga
404-569-7173


----------



## secdawgs

Daffin's Meat Processing
4100 1/2 River Rd
Columbus, GA 31904

for Muscogee, Harris and Chattahochee


----------



## Thunderchicken

Dean's Deer Processing
135 Harris st.
Pavo Ga. 31778                         Brooks,Thomas, and surrounding counties
229-859-9198                            

Ricky and his crew do a real good job!! He makes a smoked Jalapeno and cheddar summer sausage that is crazy good!!!!!!


----------



## dixiedaisy

Band of Brothers said:


> Is there a processor in middle GA who does jerky?



Taylor County Deer Processing
1209 West Fall Line Freeway
Butler, Ga. 31006

Flavors are...
Sweet Georgia Fire- Sweet with some heat
Buck Rubbin'-Sweet 
Backwoods- Salty
Ole Hickory- Smoky
Teriyaki- Self Explanatory
White Water Creek- Really Hot


----------



## cardenuto14

Close to the east side of Atlanta

Wayne Kelly's Taxidermy & Deer Processing
2765 Samsum Rd SW
Stockbridge, GA 30281
770.483.2332
www.wktaxidermy.com

They are right off HWY 155. They do a great job processing deer and Wayne and David do an awesome job with their taxidermy. Great guys and great service!


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder

Dawson/Forsyth/ Cherokee Area
D B Deer Processing (Brooks Deer Processing) 
45 Kathy Lane
Dawsonville, Ga 30534

(706) 265-8849

Outstanding operation and quality, fair prices.


----------



## brofoster

Country Jacks

Leesburg GA Hwy 93 right before Hwy 32.  Lil pricy but the best in the area! 229 883 6017


----------



## 308NavyDad

The Skinnin Pole
John & Linda Zapf
192 Mill Bethel Church Rd.
Lumpkin , Stewart county  31815
478-456-2985    478-456-4697    jzapf@yahoo.com

Great people and quality work, deer and hogs...


----------



## ben300win

Tim Cash--Cash's Meat Processing--Toccoa, GA. Hunters Creek Road. About 5 minutes from 85 at exit 164, GA HWY 320. 706-886-7586. They are open year round and will do hogs and cattle and such. Dormineys is close by but are only open during deer season. 

Taxidermy:
Chitwood Taxidermy--Tony Chitwood 706-491-0683. Lavonia, GA


----------



## TLynn

Clay County Georgia, on the Alabama border

Rubos, Po Box 555 Ft. Gaines  229-768-3119 

Great processor, I got more yield than other two I was using, I thing he does a better job of deboning- less waste.  And he uses beef fat in the burger- not pork fat.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

got 2 i use
Yorks processing on hwy 36 between barnesville and thomaston.The old guy has a clean place and makes the best deer link sausage you will ever eat.
G n R deer cooler404 516 8269  on hemphill rd of hwy 19 in pike county.Really  clean cooler.There ground hot sausage is best I can find and they do great on all other cuts.They got a drop off cooler open all night if you find one late.


----------



## Moose Master

*Garner's Grinder*

Garner's Grinder

Hancock County

(706) 444-9228
18630 Ga Highway 16, Sparta, GA 31087

They are on Hwy 16 between Warrenton and Sparta. You could eat off any surface in this place including the floor. Mr. Garner is a real nice guy too and they make killer summer sausage and thier snack sticks are awesome too.


----------



## roper500

southern cut in Rutledge Ga see Rick right off I-20  706-372-1989


----------



## Big_Country_311

Crisp County

Pate's Deer Processing @
Pate's Country Store
Hwy 41 S
Arabi , Ga 31712
James Pollock
478-542-3575

Great sausage, great ground .......Great prices...what else can you ask for.....Come see em'


----------



## Rebel Yell

Turner County:

The Deer Shack
271 Liberty Rd
Ashburn, GA 31714

(229) 567-1741

The best Jalapeno and Chees sausage you'll get.  The shop is CLEAN, CLEAN, CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackKnight755

Coffee County 

I have been using Kenneth Merritt for years. He has summer sausage and slim jims that are off the chain! He is very reasonable on his prices and he gets your meat in and out, usually around a week turnaround. Just a great bunch of people!

Merritt Deer Processing, Kenneth Merritt
2616 Yellow Brick Road
 Douglas, Ga. (912) 384-6955.


----------



## Nursebillyga

Washington Co.


Coon's Deer Processing
2050 Highway 102
Warthen, Ga 31094
706-466-3159 --- 706-598-0906

Deer Processing Only....Open Daily 8am-10pm (during season)

$70 anyway you want it,  steak,hamburger, sausage, ect...
$20 deposit required per deer

Corn,seed,sodas, stands,knives,boots,blinds, a little of everything.

I used Scott for the first time last year and he is a good guy that treats you like he's known you forever. Will continue to use his services as my deer goto guy.


----------



## Cricket2125

North Georgia Taxidermy 3554 Mineral Bluff Hwy, Mineral Bluff, Ga 30559. Andrew Diaz 706-964-4868.   northgataxidermy@yahoo.com


----------



## houndstooth1978

*Sumter County*

Deer Factor
925 Leslie Lamar Rd.
Leslie, GA 31764
229-815-9148
229-874-4881

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1117886389&sk=info


----------



## Inthegarge

*The Guy for extreme NW GA*

DeerMaster. 1115 McFarland Ave. Rossville, GA 30741. 706-866-4536

He's a Butcher by profession. You can honestly eat of the floors. This place is the cleanest I have ever seen.............He does Summer Sausage, italian sauage and just about anything else you can think of...............


----------



## mattech

Originally Posted by C.Killmaster  
Randy,
Hands down, Thomas Deer Processing in Bolingbroke. Go by and see his cutting room and you'll be sold. 

Monroe Co. 

• Thomas Deer Processing, 89 Harrison Rd., Bolingbroke, (478) 994-9894.

I just want to give them another recommendation. I took a deer there last saturday and they called me friday and told me it was ready. While dropping the deer off the guy was extremely nice asked my name where I lived what I did for a living. when I showed up this weekend to get my deer, I walked in and was greeted with a Hey Matt how is it going, did'nt expect him to remember my name. He did awesome on the deer and now does the Vacuum seal. He also has a wlk in cooler you can drop your deer anytime of the nigh or day, with a sign in so if he is not there or is asleep you can still leave it. He gets an A+ from me.


----------



## Spinkaleo

*Outlaws Deer Processing*

Upson / Lamar County

Outlaws Deer Processing

1054 Highway 36W
Barnesville, Ga 30204

770 468 1320


----------



## one_shot

cpowel10 said:


> Worth County
> 
> Randy Willis
> Willis Deer Processing,
> 718 Poulan Shingler Rd.,
> Poulan, (229) 776-5042 New Number (229) 881-9185
> 
> 
> 
> Great guy and always does a good job.  I've taken all my deer to him for probably the last 10 years.  Makes great sausage too


x2
phone # has changed (229) 881-9185 
He does a good job!


----------



## Khewitt

*Carroll county cooler*

small family run cooler. they only process deer. 

 Parrish Deer Processing
 265 Hendrix Road, Villa Rica 
(770) 459-5241
(770) 827-5060

they make the best deer sausage IMO. Clean place and great people to deal with. Prices go by weight of field dressed deer.


----------



## chris1225

Holifield Deer Processing
259 Heaton Rd 
Covington, GA 30016 
Newton County
(770) 788-1114

They make the best bacon burgers.


----------



## jasnicbrown

*Cherokee County Processor*

Check out Frankfurt Doner Deer Processing in the middle of Ball Ground.  In addition to a processor they are also an authentic German butcher shop with excellent cuts.  They do full processing for $45.00, if quartered it is $35.00, and can do jerky, sausage, etc.  Their address is 250 Gilmer Ferry Road, phone number is 770-367-9094.  We get all of our meat there and they have done 2 deer for me so far, best in North Georgia.


----------



## bradpatt03

For Jackson County I'd recommend Pattman's in Commerce. 

One of the nicest guys I have ever met. 

He has something set up to where he will organize donations for unwanted deer at no charge provided you gut them. If not, he will still take care of having them donated, just asks that you help out with a small $10 or $15 fee to field dress them. 

Also, he usually leaves his cooler unlocked and all paperwork set up in the office so you can drop a deer off just about whenever you want to. 

It's a small place behind his house but he does a great job. 


Waterworks Rd
Commerce, GA
706-335-6579


----------



## swolemidgett

Burke County
Sabo's Deer Processing
248 Barnhart Dr. 
Waynesboro, GA 30830
706-554-4365
706-832-SABO(7226) cell[/QUOTE]


I can personally vouche for these folks, Have taken about 15 deer to them in the past 3 years, Great service and awesome job on the meat quality!!


----------



## HossBog

I really like Peyton's in Appling, Columbia County:

Peyton Deer Processing
6407 Columbia Road
Appling, GA
(706) 541-1675

I didn't know Doug's (Augusta) did deer processing; they have GREAT meat, I do know that!!


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Rackettown wildlife club in lyons GA. Outstanding service and a HUGE menu



http://www.osvenison.com/


----------



## SouthernStyle

Talbot County

Chapmans Deer Processing
Hwy 41
Woodland, GA

Just shoot it and drop it off


----------



## duck smacker

Hunts deer processing  Lakeland          ten dollar skinning for military also process feral hogs       open year round     229-569-0563


----------



## oldsmoke

Taylor's Outdoors Advantage
Taxidermy-Deer Processing
bobby - lisa taylor
229-732-2300   home 229-732-6420
Cuthbert Ga.


----------



## Josh Irvin

Southern Trails Processing 

333 GA Highway 96 Bonaire, GA 31005

65$ processing fee
20$ gut fee
1.75$ bulk sausage
2.25 breakfast links 
2.50 1 inch links
pre pattied hamburgers 10 cent a patty

Josh Irvin 706-577-0841


----------



## dduffey

Huckaby’s Meat Processing, 1674 Line Creek Rd., Brooks, (770) 599-6990.


----------



## iconz23

The Harvest Deer Processing
478-951-7569
481 Highway 87 South
Cochran, Georgia 31014
Facebook Page

Walk-In Cooler
Cube n Grind
Smoke Sausage
Fresh Sausage
Ground Patties
Jerky


----------



## zscottie2hottie

Bond Deer Processing
3727 Goldmine Hollyspings Rd
Royston, Ga 30662
706-436-3335
http://www.facebook.com/bonddeer.processing/info#!/bonddeer.processing


----------



## rang519

Moore’s Deer Processing, 692 Bexton Road, Moreland, (770) 251-2534       One of the best that I have ever used and clean.


----------



## gatorboy

Dodge, Telfair, Pulaski County
Joiners Processing 
1544 Jim Ross Rd.  Eastman, GA  31023

Best cubed steak & jerky you'll find.  When we get a deer in Florida, it's quartered and brought to him.

Barlows is in town but be advised you probably won't get the deer back processed you took in.


----------



## mattc58

Recently asked about Dahlonega / Lumpkin county, and got these recommendations:

Southers in Murrayville, (770) 538-0313, 5530 Thompson Bridge Rd, Murrayville, GA.
Thomas Deer Cooler in Cleveland, (706) 219-4703, 1537 Thomas Rd, Cleveland, GA
DB's / Brooks in Dawsonville, (706) 265-8849, 45 Kathy Lane, Dawsonville, GA

NOTE: Gary Sutton, referenced in this sticky earlier, is no longer in business.


----------



## RNC

We hunt in southeast Coweta county and take ours to Huckabys ..

Huckaby’s Meat Processing
 1674 Line Creek Rd Brooks,Ga  770-599-6990


----------



## Monty4x4

Calhoun County, we hunt Edison

Whiddons Deer Processing in Leary GA

4044 South Depot Street
Leary, GA 39862
229-792-9300

Do a great job, quick and reasonable.  Very comfortable that I am getting my deer and a quality job.


----------



## Hunterbob1

Newton, Rockdale, Jasper, Walton, Morgan Co.

Newborn Taxidermy & Deer Processsing
4227 Hwy. 142
Newborn, Ga.
770-786-3350
They process your Deer 2 to3 days after drop off.
They offer Steak, Roast, Cube, Grind, Breakfast Sausage and some of the best Summer Sausage you have ever ate.
Hours
8AM to 1 1/2 hours after dark during season.:
Ricky and Kyle Smith


----------



## auzzie

Avrett, Michael Owner - Palace Market Processing Incorporated
(478) 552-3381
333 E Mccarty St, Sandersville, GA 31082
Cross Streets: Between N Smith St and Railroad Ave


----------



## rpace78

*Processor close to Cobbtown?*

Does anybody know of one close to this area?


----------



## swalker1517

*York's Country Meats*

I haven't used a processor in over 10 years, been doing it myself. Didn't have the time this year so I dropped one off at York's in Barnesville, out 36 towards Thomaston. By far the best I've had. Open till the 15th. One of a few if not the only around there still open. 
York's Deer Cooler
1006 Hwy 36 West
Barnesville, GA 30204
770-358-1417


----------



## chrisclayton33

Bo Harris In Ringgold GA is a great processor.


----------



## samson129

Cherokee County

T. Holloway
Deer Processing
770-893-9439

These guys do a great job & good prices! Awesome jerky, sausage, & smoked meat. During turkey season they'll clean & smoke your turkey wrapped in bacon, now that's good eating.


----------



## Hooded Merganser

Thunderchicken said:


> Dean's Deer Processing
> 135 Harris st.
> Pavo Ga. 31778                         Brooks,Thomas, and surrounding counties
> 229-859-9198
> 
> Ricky and his crew do a real good job!! He makes a smoked Jalapeno and cheddar summer sausage that is crazy good!!!!!!



This. 

His business has really, really taken off lately. Last season his joint stayed lit up like Fort Knox and had cars outside all the time. Rick is a really friendly guy and has evident experience as a butcher and processor. 

And yes, the jalapeno and cheddar anything there is indeed crazy good!


----------



## hpurvis

*Madison County*

Gregs Meat Processing
Hwy 98 east of Danielsville (3 miles on left)
Also does cows and hogs. Open year round

706-795-3210

Been using for 15 yrs and never a regret.


----------



## carter

rpace78 said:


> Does anybody know of one close to this area?



Rackettown is on #1 going int lyons


----------



## James kiser

Burke co
Quality deer processing
Mr. Jim is an awesome man. Anything he makes is great.

Louisville 
Mennonites (country style processing)
Everything is good


----------



## gatorboy

gatorboy said:


> Dodge, Telfair, Pulaski County
> Joiners Processing
> 1544 Jim Ross Rd.  Eastman, GA  31023
> 
> Best cubed steak & jerky you'll find.  When we get a deer in Florida, it's quartered and brought to him.
> 
> Barlows is in town but be advised you probably won't get the deer back processed you took in.




Pulaski & Telfair boys are bringing them in here now.  We take Florida deer up here, nothing good down here.


----------



## swolemidgett

Burke County

Go see Mrs Tammy,    best in the area, and ive used alot. Shes got my business as long as there open.

Burke County
Sabo's Deer Processing
248 Barnhart Dr. 
Waynesboro, GA 30830
706-554-4365
706-832-SABO(7226) cell


----------



## FordHunter

Any processors in Fannin County?


----------



## UGAFX4

packrat said:


> Dormineys Deer and Hog Processing
> Franklin County
> 560 Farmers Academy Rd, Carnesville, GA
> 706-384-3973 House
> 706-384-5509 Shop



Best I ever used also!!


----------



## whamm

McDuffie County
Outback Deer Processing
615 County-Line Rd.
Harlem, GA 
(706) 556-8480

They process each and every deer separately instead of doing mass grindings you get what you take to them. also, they are really nice and do a great job!!


----------



## tcward

I want to give a shout out to

Elberton Deer Processing
Tony Hunt
Hwy.77 out of Elberton toward Hartwell
706-988-7121

Tell him Tim sent you. He has done a great job for me the last 2 years!


----------



## cledus84

I use Cranes in Acworth only because its close to home. Now I'm subscribed to this thread I can come back and see what elae is around.


----------



## MarineBow

Walton County
Feather, Fin, and Fur Taxidermy Studio
and Red Barn Processing
4838 U.S. 78  Loganville, GA 30052
(770) 466-1489

They get all of my game to process and mount great work fair price good people and great mounts.


----------



## amen brother

Big Jims Deer Processing
Putnam County
706-473-1700
This guy does a very good job. Great sausage too.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Recently used Steve Bishop in Covington.  He's at the corner of Hwy 11 and Hwy 142 just a couple miles south of I20.  His prices vary depending on the size of the deer, so that's nice.  Basic cut for deer up to 75 lbs is $55.  Then $65, then $75 for the largest deer.  $1 per pound of sausage.

Don't quote me on the prices, but they should be pretty close.


----------



## shag377

Any processors near Cook County or east side of Colquitt?


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

packrat said:


> Dormineys Deer and Hog Processing
> Franklin County
> 560 Farmers Academy Rd, Carnesville, GA
> 706-384-3973 House
> 706-384-5509 Shop



x2.  Had some of the best venison jerky from Dromineys


----------



## stickman77

Wise brothers 
912-433-1340
chatham county
also a donation site for hunters for the hungry
great service and great people


----------



## vince

*Emanuel county*

Greenway's buck & boar processing
325 johnson grove church rd.
478-763-3851

They also process Sheep,cattle,goats Etc..


----------



## billy62green

Are there any in the Glascock County area?


----------



## josef2424

I hunt in Southwest Hancock county. We used to take our deer to the devereaux mall for years, but then big Jim or whatever his name was moved his operation. We then went to his new location down the road, but it seemed like he wasn't saving enough meat, we got a couple bone chunks a couple times (which is to be expected every now and then I suppose), and he always seemed to have an bad attitude about him (maybe a side effect of his nickname). We have since switched these past three seasons to Mr. and Mrs. Ice's operation in Linton called Dream Farms Deer Processing or something like that. You can't miss it if you drive through Linton's main road. Mr. Ice is a very honest and level headed guy who has a very professional and clean operation. We have been very satisfied so far. They also have a local taxidermist who does great work and can pick up your buck right from the processor.


----------



## dusty200001

Well up around the waycross ga area ammons brother sausage is good. Their located in hoboken on high bluff road.


----------



## jw23033

new Georgia deer and hog processor
770-783-9926


----------



## jvaughn92

I HIGHLY recommend Big buck deer processing in eatonton, GA. They are very good people we enjoy to be around and they do a great job!  They definitely get all of me and my dads business and will continue no matter where we go! 
770-464-1042


In the forest park area I highly recommend south side deer processing on rock cut rd. Have known them for quite some time and nothing but good people. They do a great job by far best in the area! I use their taxidermist (Martin Taxidermy) for everything does and outstanding job!
404-363-3337(DEER)


----------



## JustinDeerSlayer

North Georgia processing                    athens  street ,Lula Ga
hall co


----------



## Matthewmathis8

*Northwest GA*

Lake Howard Processing in Lafeyette. They do a great job and vacuum seal everything so it last longer. 

(706) 638-3271


----------



## gatorboy

DODGE, TELFAIR, LAURENS, PULASKI, WILCOX, BEN HILL COUNTIES Joiner Processing Jim Ross Rd. Eastman, GA.  Doesn't break the bank, best cube steak & sausage around, more importantly you get YOUR DEER back not the mystery meat packages!

(478) 374-3972


----------



## cfuller6

Twin Oaks Taxidermy and Processing
4143 Cobbham Rd
Thomson GA, 30824

Friendly guys with a nice and clean new facility. They are about 5 miles off exit 175 on I-20.

Brandon - 706-840-8629


----------



## wazman19

Hog processors near Burke county?


----------



## fisch

If you hunt in Chattahoochee, Muscogee, Harris Counties, or Fort Benning, then I recommend Seminole Processing in Phenix City on old Opelika Rd.  They charge $72.00 (+ $15 field dress fee) and vacuum pack all their meat.  They also do a great breakfast sausage, links, hot links, summer sausage, and snack sticks.  I've been going them for the past 9 years.  The owner is very friendly and they do a very good job.  They also do hogs.


----------



## mdgreco191

jvaughn92 said:


> I HIGHLY recommend Big buck deer processing in eatonton, GA. They are very good people we enjoy to be around and they do a great job!  They definitely get all of me and my dads business and will continue no matter where we go!
> 770-464-1042
> 
> 
> X2!  Great people and great sausage!


----------



## one_shot

Worth County 

Randy Willis 
Willis Deer Processing, Taxidermy  Poulan,Ga                             Number (229) 881-9185


----------



## Slugslinger

Any processors in Cherokee county that will do wild hogs?


----------



## Horns

Kevin Harris
2987 Clegg Farm Road
Social Circle, GA 30025
678-449-4884


----------



## knightcustomworks

Anyone know if Hunter's Haven in Paulding is still processing?


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

THOMAS COUNTY, GA

Hubbard's Deer Processing
1748 Newton Rd, Thomasville, GA 31757

3 Bays for dropoff.  Have all kinds of meats, sausage , etc...  Process anything.  Facilities like a WinnDixie meat market.  Very clean and honest and most of all, friendly.


----------



## drtslngr

any good recommendations for Vidalia?


----------



## Remy1121

*Processing in Chatham Co*

Hey, anyone have a good deer processor in Chatham county or near here? The ones I've seen online close at 6 which people aren't even out of the woods yet. And most are just meat markets that take deer during the season. Anyone do it themselves around me? Would like to learn and will pay for time and supplies.


----------



## Phatfred

*Help finding a full processor in the Coastal Empire*

I would like to start squeezing in some hunts before work.  I hunt in Richmond Hill and work in Bluffton.  So I am trying to find a processor that is near Richmond Hill, Pooler, Rincon, Ridgeland SC or Bluffton SC.  Any suggestions? 

*I will be really tight on time so I would like to find a place that will take them not field dressed or quartered.  

Thanks,


----------



## NastyBruises11B

There is an outstanding processor just outside of Rincon, near Springfield. Zoller's processing. They do deer, wild and domestic hog and cattle. They're also a donation site. I get my hogs done in sausage and roasts, and he only charges $2 per pound for sausage and $1 per pound for roasts. If you take him one just gutted, he'll skin it out and all that for $30
(912) 754-9541 or (912) 213-3012

Took me a long time to find someone near Fort Stewart. Very much worth the hour and 15 minute drive.


----------



## bowhunter4

Oglethorpe Co.
 Firetower Deer Processing, 16 Bobby Faust Road, Crawford, (706) 743-5876.                                                             Hick’s Deer Processing, 1108 Crawford Smithonia Road, Crawford, (706) 743-3137.                                                                  Washington Co.                                                                      Harry and Renny’s Deer Processing, 393 South Riddle Road, Riddleville, (478) 553-6624, (478) 232-5022.


----------



## GaFlyGuy

I read through the all 6 pages, I live in Smyrna and have hunt land in Macon. Any recommendations for here or there ? Maybe somewhere in between ?


----------



## Chase4556

NastyBruises11B said:


> There is an outstanding processor just outside of Rincon, near Springfield. Zoller's processing. They do deer, wild and domestic hog and cattle. They're also a donation site. I get my hogs done in sausage and roasts, and he only charges $2 per pound for sausage and $1 per pound for roasts. If you take him one just gutted, he'll skin it out and all that for $30
> (912) 754-9541 or (912) 213-3012
> 
> Took me a long time to find someone near Fort Stewart. Very much worth the hour and 15 minute drive.



I have used them as well, and was happy with the results. 

Also suggest Wise Brothers, which is just up 204 from 95(away from savannah). Not sure if they do hogs.


----------



## jfarrell30339

*Processor round about dawsonville/dahlonega...*

I'm gonna be hunting union county and need a processor.


----------



## Milkman

jfarrell30339 said:


> I'm gonna be hunting union county and need a processor.



Did you read the thread ?


----------



## jfarrell30339

*Yeah and I didn't happen to find one that was recent...*



Milkman said:


> Did you read the thread ?



Hence my question.  Sorry if that's inappropriate on the sticky indicated for finding processors that are recommended.


----------



## Hockeyg61

Anyone know some processors close to the McGraw ford WMA??


----------



## DannyBoy1210

Just moved back to GA. Live in Covington, need some recommendations for a good processor in the area since I've never had a deer processed in GA!


----------



## jfarrell30339

*Will they field dress?*

Will these guys field dress?  




rednecktoyotamudder said:


> Dawson/Forsyth/ Cherokee Area
> D B Deer Processing (Brooks Deer Processing)
> 45 Kathy Lane
> Dawsonville, Ga 30534
> 
> (706) 265-8849
> 
> Outstanding operation and quality, fair prices.


----------



## Milkman

jfarrell30339 said:


> Will these guys field dress?



Give them a call


----------



## Buck Nasty

DannyBoy1210 said:


> Just moved back to GA. Live in Covington, need some recommendations for a good processor in the area since I've never had a deer processed in GA!


Where do you hunt, and do you want it processed closer to there or where you live?


----------



## Buck Nasty

I was really pleased with Drew 

Putnam County
The Meat Shed
235 New Phoenix Rd.
Eatonton, GA


----------



## DannyBoy1210

Buck Nasty said:


> I was really pleased with Drew
> 
> Putnam County
> The Meat Shed
> 235 New Phoenix Rd.
> Eatonton, GA


 Thanks for the input. I actually just found this place on facebook. Looked like a pretty decent place. Glad to hear someone recommend it. I'll more than likely be giving them a try. That is if I kill anything. Thanks again.


----------



## tmsgunslinger

Merritt's Deer Processing in Douglas, Georgia is great.


----------



## biggdogg

Any recommendations for a good processor around Lake Oconee? Preferably close to I-20? I hunt in Warren County and need somewhere closer to my club. I like Holifields in Covington a lot, but I can't get to him in the evening from the property before he closes


----------



## Milkman

biggdogg said:


> Any recommendations for a good processor around Lake Oconee? Preferably close to I-20? I hunt in Warren County and need somewhere closer to my club. I like Holifields in Covington a lot, but I can't get to him in the evening from the property before he closes



My son in law is fond of the processor mentioned in post 155 above.


----------



## Mikeseals

hey milkman how about any good places near hard labor creek hope o need one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Milkman

Mikeseals said:


> hey milkman how about any good places near hard labor creek hope o need one in a couple of weeks.



See post # 137 above.  This guy is about 13 miles from the camp area of Hard Labor creek park.  I have used him a few times and plan to use him more. They do good work.  

The down side is he may not have time to get it ready before you go back to Dallas.  You might consider quartering  your deer and putting in a cooler for transport to a processor near home.


----------



## Georgia45

Anyone have any tried Oliphant Deer Processing in Warrenton? I have used Pittmans but this would be closer. Thanks


----------



## hobbs27

Steel Buffalo Butchery in Dawsonville. Hwy. 136 on east side of 400, across from Harmony Church.

 Super clean, very friendly, awesome pkging, and they are about to start making Slim Jim's etc.
 I have used them and highly recommend them.
http://thesteelbuffalobutchery.com/contact-us.html


----------



## Milkman

*Putnam County processor*

PERMANENTLY CLOSED

I have used and recommend Leonhardt's Deer Processing in South Putnam County. His place is along Crooked Creek road about 1/2 mile from the intersection with Scuffleboro Road. Not far from Terry's One Stop store.
Address is 1194 Crooked Creek Road, Eatonton, Ga   There is a sign at the driveway. His number is 706-473-6559.


----------



## brownhounds

Woods Deer, Beef, and Hog.
Ila, Georgia
706-789-2249


----------



## GrantC77

*Help*

Anyone Know of a good deer processor in Taylor or Crawford County.


----------



## gatorboy

Appears Joiners in Dodge County outside of Eastman is done, any processors in Dodge County worth the trip?


----------



## guitarman64

New Deer cooler opening in Banks County Homer giving away a new 4 wheeler at the end of season for anyone who bring a deer  for more info. call 706 654 1762 address Silver Shoals Roads Lula Ga.30554


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I have used and recommend Leonhardt's Deer Processing in South Putnam County. His place is along Crooked Creek road about 1/2 mile from the intersection with Scuffleboro Road. Not far from Terry's One Stop store.
> Address is 1194 Crooked Creek Road, Eatonton, Ga   There is a sign at the driveway. His number is 706-473-6559.[/QUOTE
> 
> PERMANENTLY CLOSED


----------



## gatorboy

*Correction*



gatorboy said:


> Appears Joiners in Dodge County outside of Eastman is done, any processors in Dodge County worth the trip?



Got a call Billy Joiner will be open starting Blackpowder, best processor in the southeast and more importantly you get 100% OF YOUR DEER ot put in the freezer!  Great people to sit and talk to only makes it that much better of an experience, prices are good as well.


----------



## LureheadEd

Is J & H Deer Shop in Whitesburg still open ?


----------



## gma1320

Does not appear to be, I drive by there going to my club and the sign says closed for the season. I use Lawson's in Waco and am thinking about trying besosa in heard county


----------



## skiff23

Newford Creek Outdoors and Processing.
 Traditional cuts, Summer Sausage , Snack Sticks and Jerky.
What you bring is what you get. We cut each deer individually. You get back what you bring. 
We pride our self on being clean !!
706-318-5733 Near Tignall , Ga on Delhi Rd  North End of Lincoln County South end of Elbert County  and East end of Wilkes County close to Clarkes Hill Lake !!


----------



## rhbama3

Lee County Deer Processors if no one has already said it.
Corner of Hwy.377 and 195. Don and Matt Broom do a great job.

On a sadder note, someone had mentioned Bob Miles Taxidermy and Processing. He passed away a couple of years ago and the business is closed.


----------



## JHannah92

If you're in the Columbus area, Huntin and Hookin is a great option for processing. I've been real happy with them.


----------



## Jester896

rhbama3 said:


> Lee County Deer Processors if no one has already said it.
> Corner of Hwy.377 and 195. Don and Matt Broom do a great job.



I have used them in the past.  Those folks make some real good pork and deer sausage.

anybody have pricing from various places?  Just curious about processing charges, charges per # for sausage, and upcharges for different sausage flavors.


----------



## jfarrell30339

Since Starley's in Irwinton is closed for good what's another option down there?


----------



## transfixer

Has anyone used the processor on Mulberry rock rd in Paulding county in the last year or two ?   Looking for someone to use within decent drive from Douglasvile,  hopefully that can do hogs as well.


----------



## BlueBludded

Just saw that Neese in woodstock is closed for good.  Is there a place near there?  I'm in East Cobb, and hoping to not have to drive to Buford, etc.


----------



## rutnhard

*Ben Hill County*

*Ruis Processing*
184 Platte Rd
Fitzgerald, GA 31750
229-457-9277

https://m.facebook.com/Ruis-Processing-242201509589587/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0

Jeff & Cindy run a top notch processing operation & have a great crew. Awesome people!


----------



## Jackson Co. Boy

Marlowe’s Deer Market in jefferson Georgia is back open this year. They are now vacuum packing all meat. Will be having free bbq opening morning. 
7160 south apple valley rd
Jefferson ga 30549
706 367 2830


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jackson Co. Boy said:


> Marlowe’s Deer Market in jefferson Georgia is back open this year. They are now vacuum packing all meat. Will be having free bbq opening morning.
> 7160 south apple valley rd
> Jefferson ga 30549
> 706 367 2830



That's great news! I'll spread the word.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

FMBear said:


> I 2nd Possum777!!  I live in Flowery Branch and drive my deer all the way to Woodstock (Cherokee County) to Neese Deer processing.  Well worth the drive for the job they always do.  Plus, they make some of the best sausage and deer brats!
> 
> Cherokee County
> 
> Neese Deer Processing
> 729 Neese Road
> Woodstock Ga 30188
> 770-926-9535


I had a bad experience with Neese. I brought him a large deer and he only gave me less than 30 pounds of meet and charged me over $6.00 a  pound and that was about 10 years ago. I wonder what he charges today???


----------



## lefty12

Does anyone have any recent experience with Big Bob's Wild Game Processing in Summerville, Ga? Or any other processors in that area?


----------



## Justinh1994

I was wondering if anyone could recommend any processors in the Cobbtown/Collins area.  Also, does anyone have any recommendations for the Wrightsville/Johnson Co. area?


----------



## swamp

transfixer said:


> Has anyone used the processor on Mulberry rock rd in Paulding county in the last year or two ?   Looking for someone to use within decent drive from Douglasvile,  hopefully that can do hogs as well.



Findlay's  Butcher Shop on Chapel Hill Road in Douglasville, deer has to be quartered though.


----------



## transfixer

swamp said:


> Findlay's  Butcher Shop on Chapel Hill Road in Douglasville, deer has to be quartered though.



    Thanks !,   I tried looking at their site and couldn't find any mention of deer processing,  I've already heard good things about their place.


----------



## jaydawg

Rich Kaminski said:


> I had a bad experience with Neese. I brought him a large deer and he only gave me less than 30 pounds of meet and charged me over $6.00 a  pound and that was about 10 years ago. I wonder what he charges today???



I thought they were closed now


----------



## Gator89

I checked a few pages back, did not see Cripple Creek Processing & Outfitters listed.
Cripple Creek is on Highway 18 between Gordon and the Jones County line.
2214 GA Highway 18 E, Gordon, GA

I have used them and have a deer there now being processed.


----------



## 7dawg9

Does anyone know of a processor in the Fulton, Douglas, Coweta area that will be open during extended archery?


----------



## bigbuck6

Rhino said:


> Warren, Wilkes, Taliferro, Co.
> http://www.industrynet.com/listing/1184805/pittman-packing-co
> 
> Pittmans
> Raytown Road
> Sharon, Ga.
> 
> I have been using them for the better part of 40 years, never had a problem, good people.  They also have some of the best pork sausage (that I shouldn,t eat) you ever fried up...



Mr. Pittman did a great job for me on a 200 lb+ Hog in December.  Only cost $85.00.  Drove up, he hooked him up, gave me a ticket and I picked up frozen (1lb packs) vacuum sealed awesome sausage and loins. Very clean and organized. Very pleased!


----------



## EthanWilson

Deans dear processing does a great job for me every time in Grady county Pavo ga


----------



## lildorris00

Any recommendations around Cherokee County?  The few processors that I have used are no longer around.  Thanks.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Could probably tell you who not to use


----------



## ftlkrer981

BlueBludded said:


> Just saw that Neese in woodstock is closed for good.  Is there a place near there?  I'm in East Cobb, and hoping to not have to drive to Buford, etc.


You ever find a processor in that area?


----------



## huckhgh

Who do you all use in Walton County?

I've always used Mr. Butcher right off 78 but saw another place closer to Loganville.

Thanks


----------



## huckhgh

Horns said:


> Kevin Harris
> 2987 Clegg Farm Road
> Social Circle, GA 30025
> 678-449-4884



Does Kevin still do processing? Any idea of his prices?

Thanks


----------



## huckhgh

huckhgh said:


> Who do you all use in Walton County?
> 
> I've always used Mr. Butcher right off 78 but saw another place closer to Loganville.
> 
> Thanks



I think it is called "Feather, Fin & Fur."


----------



## Horns

huckhgh said:


> Does Kevin still do processing? Any idea of his prices?
> 
> Thanks


No sir. He shut his down prior to last season


----------



## ftlkrer981

childers said:


> • West Georgia Deer Cooler & Processing, 3511 Atlanta Hwy, Dallas, (770) 445-2928.
> 
> 
> x2 they are awesome



I know this is a ten year old post, but I'll take a shot. do you know if they are still open?


----------



## bilgerat

FYI, Bo's processing in Bethlehem Ga is closed for good.


----------



## ftlkrer981

Paulding County

West Georgia Deer Cooler & Processing
3511 Atlanta Hwy, Dallas 
(770) 445-2928

These guys just confirmed they are open for 2019 from 10 am to 9 pm starting on 9/14


----------



## bighits4421

Any processors in the Cobb County / Cherokee County area? Neese's and Crane's closed. Tried Holloway's last year and the meat didn't taste right. I want to try a new place.


----------



## BlueBludded

bighits4421 said:


> Any processors in the Cobb County / Cherokee County area? Neese's and Crane's closed. Tried Holloway's last year and the meat didn't taste right. I want to try a new place.


So far I've only been able to find 'specialty meat' places and they are quite pricey.


----------



## ftlkrer981

BlueBludded said:


> So far I've only been able to find 'specialty meat' places and they are quite pricey.



depending on where you are in Cobb, the one in post #202 might work. I haven't used it yet but he gets good reviews, on this forum and elsewhere.


----------



## Milkman

huckhgh said:


> Who do you all use in Walton County?
> 
> I've always used Mr. Butcher right off 78 but saw another place closer to Loganville.
> 
> Thanks



I don’t know about the folks you mentioned in Loganville 

Is there a problem with Mr Butcher?


----------



## huckhgh

Milkman said:


> I don’t know about the folks you mentioned in Loganville
> 
> Is there a problem with Mr Butcher?



No, he's very fast and the prices aren't bad to ground it.

I've just been wanting to try some some jerky without having to spend over $100 on it, especially if I don't like it.

Maybe I could have him do just a little bit of jerky and the rest in ground...

Do you know if he'll do that?

Thanks,

Huck


----------



## Milkman

huckhgh said:


> No, he's very fast and the prices aren't bad to ground it.
> 
> I've just been wanting to try some some jerky without having to spend over $100 on it, especially if I don't like it.
> 
> Maybe I could have him do just a little bit of jerky and the rest in ground...
> 
> Do you know if he'll do that?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Huck



No I don’t. I have used him before and was satisfied.


----------



## ZachMatthews

bighits4421 said:


> Any processors in the Cobb County / Cherokee County area? Neese's and Crane's closed. Tried Holloway's last year and the meat didn't taste right. I want to try a new place.



I used to use Neese too; they did a good job.  Just got a deer back from Wilkes Meat Market in Cumming.  Very friendly folks, neat and organized, good sized processing center.  I do wish they vacuum packed, especially for burger, but I had a talk with the guy behind the counter and he acted like it might be an option for a little extra.  Price was fair, $75.00 base.  I only had a little doe so I didn't get a lot of meat, but I knew that going in.

Now I will say their smoked andouille sausage is amazing, and they will make that with your venison if you ask.  Their meat counter is worth a visit whether or not you have a deer to turn in.  Great prices and cuts I have never seen before, like an entire ribeye (like 25 lbs. worth).


----------



## LDHunter

Any recommendations for Ben Hill County near Fitzgerald?


----------



## ucfireman

Milkman said:


> I don’t know about the folks you mentioned in Loganville
> 
> Is there a problem with Mr Butcher?



Red Barn is right on 78 across from Maxie Price. Decent prices and good quality.


----------



## Blake4545

The lodge deer processor Washington county sandersville ga. One of the few that are excellent


----------



## antique41

jigman29 said:


> Rabun County
> 
> Jeff's deer processing
> dud creek rd
> clayton ga
> 
> (706) 490-3068
> (706) 782-3436


Number out of service


----------



## James12

Chapman’s in Woodland (Talbot) is closed for drop off


----------



## Mackie889

Brooks County:

Dean’s Deer Processing
Downtown Pavo, Ga

Best processor I’ve used. Meat is vacuum packed and they even bring it out to the truck for you when picking up.


----------



## RamblinWreck

ZachMatthews said:


> I used to use Neese too; they did a good job.  Just got a deer back from Wilkes Meat Market in Cumming.  Very friendly folks, neat and organized, good sized processing center.  I do wish they vacuum packed, especially for burger, but I had a talk with the guy behind the counter and he acted like it might be an option for a little extra.  Price was fair, $75.00 base.  I only had a little doe so I didn't get a lot of meat, but I knew that going in.
> 
> Now I will say their smoked andouille sausage is amazing, and they will make that with your venison if you ask.  Their meat counter is worth a visit whether or not you have a deer to turn in.  Great prices and cuts I have never seen before, like an entire ribeye (like 25 lbs. worth).



Just dropped off 2 buck hindquarters to be made into smoked andouille at Wilkes based on your rec. Looks like they were doing gangbuster business, very busy.


----------



## gma1320

Are there amy processors in douglas county?


----------



## DustyRoads

Fannin:whom do you recommend?


----------



## James12

Chapman's in Woodland/Talbot is now open for business again.


----------



## BULL MOOSE

I used Deermasters just south of Chattanooga in Rossville to process 408 lbs of KY bucks last month. It is one of the cleanest places that I have been. Price was fair and meat was vacuum sealed. I would highly recommend them.

The worst and most unprofessional processor (for a variety of reasons) is in Cartersville. Last year, the guy threatened to throw away my son’s 8 pt rack and liked to use the f-word a lot when I picked up the deer. Guy is a complete bozo and definitely needs to be audited by the state of GA and the IRS for tax evasion.


----------



## Dusty Roads

+McClure's Processing- Blairsville,GA,+
126 Wilson Rd
706-781-7205/5355
When full will not accept more so call.

Outstanding-starts at $80


----------



## Milkman

Dusty Roads said:


> +McClures Blaisville+
> Outstanding-starts at $80


 Address and phone???


----------



## Gl4di4torRr

Who do y'all use in/near coweta county?


----------



## HuntinDawg89

12 pages and I only see 1 recommendation for a processor in Meriwether County and that post is 10 years old. A lot can change in 10 years.

Looks like I may get to hunt some near Woodbury this season, and that's too far from my usual guy in Coweta, especially if the weather is hot. Any recommendations? Also, if you want to tell me who to avoid, that would be just as valuable.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Gl4di4torRr said:


> Who do y'all use in/near coweta county?



I've been using Wayne Moore since 1998. My only regret is that I didn't find him 10 years sooner. 

Moore’s Deer Processing, 692 Bexton Road, Moreland, (770) 251-2534


----------



## Wifeshusband

Only two worth going to in West Georgia where I hunt:
Daffin's off River Road at Neill Dr. in Columbus - been there about 50 yrs, and;
Fuller's in Geneva Georgia, on Hwy 80 in Talbot County, been in
business at least 25 years. Both are family operated and since both
process hogs they are subject to state inspections.  Never had bad
meat from either.


----------



## Riggo44

My brother and I have been satisfied with
*Mike's Deer Processing*
2006 S 7th St, Cordele, GA 31015
(229) 938-1416
Fair to good pricing. Nice, friendly guys.


----------



## leroy

Seen where Pulliam deer processing outside Royston was closing up, they had some good Jerky


We are sharing this post to inform you that James’ Deer Cooler has closed. Thank you to all of our customers and friends for your loyal business. Your business has been very much appreciated and we will miss you. We would like to express a special thank you to James and Carol Pullien along with their long term staff for all their hard work and dedication over the past 30+ years!! ***Please Share***


----------



## buckmanmike

Taylor's Outdoor Advantage
Old Springvale Rd
Cuthbert, Ga

Been using Bobby for many years.  Great service, clean processing area. Does it all, cut the way you want. Great summer and link sausage. Vacumn sealed, friendly people. Also does hogs. Google them for phone # and directions.


----------



## jimmy.444

Just heard that Huckabee's in Brooks is closed this season due to Covid 19
Might want to double check your processor is gonna be open.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Moores is closed till firearms .


----------



## Stevie Ray

Anybody have a recommendation for a processor around Milledgeville, Putnam/Hancock county?


----------



## Milkman

Stevie Ray said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a processor around Milledgeville, Putnam/Hancock county?



See Steve Leonhardt on Crooked Creek Road. 

PERMANENTLY CLOSED


----------



## Stevie Ray

Milkman said:


> See Steve Leonhardt on Crooked Creek Road. He’s about 2 miles off Pea Ridge Road in south Putnam.
> Absolutely the cleanest processor I have ever seen.
> (706) 473-6559




Thanks Milkman, I'll certainly check him out.


----------



## ebryant

HuntinDawg89 said:


> 12 pages and I only see 1 recommendation for a processor in Meriwether County and that post is 10 years old. A lot can change in 10 years.
> 
> Looks like I may get to hunt some near Woodbury this season, and that's too far from my usual guy in Coweta, especially if the weather is hot. Any recommendations? Also, if you want to tell me who to avoid, that would be just as valuable.



Snelsons in Woodbury does a good job. Vacuum seals meat. 706-416-3118. Its on the corner of 109 and 85.


----------



## FeatheredIndian

Anywhere around Macon/Twiggs area accepting donated deer for the hungry? We have a lot of does to take out this year and not quite enough folks needing meat!


----------



## Milkman

FeatheredIndian said:


> Anywhere around Macon/Twiggs area accepting donated deer for the hungry? We have a lot of does to take out this year and not quite enough folks needing meat!



https://gwf.org/ghfth/


----------



## Permitchaser

Steve Bishop
pony express
Highway 11and142
Newton County
processing and taxidermy


----------



## RootConservative

Most of the deer processors will no longer take hogs.  I understand the licensing is different.  Anyone doing hogs in Dodge, Wilcox, Telfair, Ben Hill, Pulaski?


----------



## tetonbrandy

Steel Buffalo in Dawsonville, GA is the best one I have used in the state. The only one I have used in my life that is better is in Uvalde, TX. With that said, I have relocated away from Dawsonville to Oglthorpe county and I am in need of recommendations there. Thanks


----------



## jhanie79

Anyone near Jackson in butts county doing hogs?


----------



## CaptKeith

Has anyone tried Snelson’s Venison Shop in Woodbury?


----------



## GSUQUAD

Cripple Creek on hwy 18 at the Jones Wilkinson line is closed this year.  I am clueless on who to go to now.. any suggestions?  I hunt Baldwin, not far from Gordon, Ivey, or Milledeville and pass through Jones on the way home.


----------



## fthrashe

tetonbrandy said:


> Steel Buffalo in Dawsonville, GA is the best one I have used in the state. The only one I have used in my life that is better is in Uvalde, TX. With that said, I have relocated away from Dawsonville to Oglthorpe county and I am in need of recommendations there. Thanks


Greg's Meat Processing in Danielsville.


----------



## gatorboy

Dodge County - do to COVID concerns from his doctor Billy Joiner will not be processing deer this year.   There is someone that will skin your deer and quarter it for you (they will dispose of the carcass).  Call Judd (478)231-6349.  He can direct you to the best processor that takes cooler meat.


----------



## James12

What about Acworth? Any Hunters for the Hungry donation areas.


----------



## James12

Called Findleys and the number said not in service but it was after hours...


----------



## Milkman

James12 said:


> What about Acworth? Any Hunters for the Hungry donation areas.



Google knows

https://gwf.org/ghfth/


----------



## James12

Milkman said:


> Google knows
> 
> https://gwf.org/ghfth/



Yes sir, I found that, but I was told there were others who participated that weren’t posted.  Oh well.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DanTheFishingMan15

If you guys have not tried Blacks Deer Processing in Fayette/Coweta area give them a try. Fast and do a great job with different options!


----------



## Stevie Ray

I just had a couple of deer processed with these folks and will certainly put a recommendation in for them, great folks...

A&M Deer Processing
5580 J R Sims Rd
Irwinton GA 30142
United States
1 (478) 943-9917

Current hours are 8:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.

https://www.facebook.com/A-M-Deer-Processing-362298754340401


----------



## Mayberry

Any recommendations in the Athens/Watkinsville/Bishop area?


----------



## Mr Tom

Likewise on A&M.  Good folks!


----------



## Milkman

Mayberry said:


> Any recommendations in the Athens/Watkinsville/Bishop area?



To my knowledge there aren’t any in the area you asked about.


----------



## Shadow11

Twin Oaks Processing
Between Lula and Homer, GA
Banks county


Picked my deer up today. Y'all can look at the pic and judge for yourself. I'm just happy someone was taking deer that day. Everyone else was full. These guys said they never get full, which is good to know.


I got the basic cut... couple roasts, tenderloins whole, cubed steak, and ground with fat added. The roasts are small and one has lots of ice in it. Lots of ice in the cubed steak also. May be fine, though. 


 They also gutted it and caped it. Total charge was 133 dollars, which is a little higher than expected, based on their sign. No big deal.


It's just good to know there's a place that can always take your deer.


----------



## Shadow11

Shadow11 said:


> Twin Oaks Processing
> Between Lula and Homer, GA
> Banks county
> 
> 
> Picked my deer up today. Y'all can look at the pic and judge for yourself. I'm just happy someone was taking deer that day. Everyone else was full. These guys said they never get full, which is good to know.
> 
> 
> I got the basic cut... couple roasts, tenderloins whole, cubed steak, and ground with fat added. The roasts are small and one has lots of ice in it. Lots of ice in the cubed steak also. May be fine, though.
> 
> 
> They also gutted it and caped it. Total charge was 133 dollars, which is a little higher than expected, based on their sign. No big deal.
> 
> 
> It's just good to know there's a place that can always take your deer.
> 
> View attachment 1051376



I think I figured out the extra charge. I believe it was the added fat to the ground. I just thawed out a pack of ground in the microwave. Fried it with some onions. Very good taste. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Joe EC

FYI, Wilkes and Lancasters are full, not taking anything until after Tgiving.


----------



## Professor

Is there a processor that takes hogs near Coweta County?


----------



## Shipwrecked

GSUQUAD said:


> Cripple Creek on hwy 18 at the Jones Wilkinson line is closed this year.  I am clueless on who to go to now.. any suggestions?  I hunt Baldwin, not far from Gordon, Ivey, or Milledeville and pass through Jones on the way home.


Wayside on Highway 11 just outside Gray.


----------



## EyesUp83

Any recommended place near Athens for Bear?


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

fthrashe said:


> Greg's Meat Processing in Danielsville.



It's good to know this is getting a recommendation.  I had to take 1 there this weekend as Bond's was full.  Got some of the bacon hamburger based on his recommendation.


----------



## SCL

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Using GON magazine's deer processor/cooler list as a reference like I usually do:
> 
> http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=59
> 
> GON's 2009 Deer Coolers List
> 
> and at Post #2 below:
> 
> http://www.coastaloutdoors.com/ibf/index.php?showtopic=6146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monroe Co.
> 
> • Thomas Deer Processing, 89 Harrison Rd., Bolingbroke, (478) 994-9894.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crawford Co.
> 
> • Rewis Silver Bullet Deer Processing, 116 Henry Ln., Knoxville, (478) 836-5217.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spalding Co.
> 
> • Huckaby’s Meat Processing, 1674 Line Creek Rd., Brooks, (770) 599-6990.
> 
> Butts Co.
> 
> • Done Right Deer Processing, 1482 Bucksnort Rd., Jackson, (770) 227-5809.
> 
> 
> 
> I know folks who use A-Plus Deer Processing in Douglas County & have heard others on the forum who like using them too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll Co.
> 
> • J&H Deer Processors, 1268 Hwy 5 East, Whitesburg, (770) 834-2220.
> 
> Douglas Co.
> 
> • A-Plus Deer Processing, 4995 Hwy 92, Douglasville, (770) 942-3126.
> 
> • Camp’s Processing, 6897 Post Rd., Winston.
> 
> Paulding Co.
> 
> • Hendrix Deer Processing, 33 Tara Ln., Dallas, (770) 443-0920.
> • West Georgia Deer Cooler & Processing, 3511 Atlanta Hwy, Dallas, (770) 445-2928.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar Co.
> 
> • Outlaws, 775 Hwy 341 south, Barnesville, (770) 468-1320, (770) 358-1525.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Last time I went to Huckabys,  they were closed due to Mr Huckaby taking care of his wife who may have alzheimers .


----------



## 44magpastor

Blake4545 said:


> The lodge deer processor Washington county sandersville ga. One of the few that are excellent




They are not operating the place any longer.  Sadly, someone else has taken over.  That's all I better say about that.  

Any  other options around Washington County?


----------



## rutnhard

RootConservative said:


> Most of the deer processors will no longer take hogs.  I understand the licensing is different.  Anyone doing hogs in Dodge, Wilcox, Telfair, Ben Hill, Pulaski?



Ruis Processing in Fitzgerald (Ben Hill) started taking hogs in 2020. Great folks!. Jeff & Cindy run a great processor. 

https://www.facebook.com/Ruis-Processing-242201509589587/


----------



## rutnhard

LDHunter said:


> Any recommendations for Ben Hill County near Fitzgerald?


Only one place to go if you're near Ben Hill/Fitzgerald area; Ruis Processing! Jeff & Cindy are great folks and run an excellent processing operation. 

https://www.facebook.com/Ruis-Processing-242201509589587/


----------



## Wifeshusband

I have a new one, given to me last season, by a long time hunter for hunters in Chattahoochee, Stewart, or Marion counties: Souther Boys Processing. They are about 2 miles south of Cusseta on Hwy 27.
They are fairly new, do deer and hogs, and do vacuum sealing.  According to my tipster, they absolutely guarantee the deer you get back is the deer you brought in. (I guess they're taking a shot at a couple of other processors).


----------



## cunnij

Apple Valley in Jackson County is only taking deer Mon-Fri 8AM-6PM...anyone have a current Jackson County recommendation that they've used before and not just heard about? thanks!


----------



## CaptKeith

Unfortunately, the GON list doesn’t look like it’s been updated in years.


----------



## ASH556

Hey guys, I got access to a new spot in Gainesville (more Rabbittown) after being in Athens for 20 years and using Firetower in Crawford.  What's a good place to use for processing?  Mostly I get bacon burger, jerky, whole tenderloins and breakfast sausage if offered.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

HuntinDawg89 said:


> I've been using Wayne Moore since 1998. My only regret is that I didn't find him 10 years sooner.
> 
> Moore’s Deer Processing, 692 Bexton Road, Moreland, (770) 251-2534


He's retired


----------



## gatorboy

Dodge County - Joiners processing will be open this year for gun season, confirmed this week.  Best processor in Georgia, in my opinion!


----------



## Milkman

Leonharts in Putnam County is closed. Steve is fully retired.


----------



## drenalin08

Any processors left in Coweta county?


----------



## ucfireman

drenalin08 said:


> Any processors left in Coweta county?


Only ones I know might be Roscoe deer processor on 70 770-253-0234 and there is/was one in Chatt hills on Hutcheson ferry D&R 770-463-3337
There is a taxidermy on 27 just outside Roopville next to Ga deer farm. He said there was a processor just down the road.


----------



## unclebrad

cunnij said:


> Apple Valley in Jackson County is only taking deer Mon-Fri 8AM-6PM...anyone have a current Jackson County recommendation that they've used before and not just heard about? thanks!



Marlow's Deer Market is on the other end of Apple Valley road.  They are open for bow season this year.  Just took them a doe yesterday evening.

https://g.co/kgs/T7B9L7

7160 S Apple Valley Rd, Jefferson, GA 30549

7063672830


----------



## Jonbob8765

November 2nd will be my first hunt ever. Looking for a processor in the Acworth/Canton area any recommendations?  Also i just have to field dress it correct? Looked at Findley's  just seeing what options are available. Thank you!


----------



## gadeerwoman

Greene County:
have not seen wildwoods in Woodville's sign out this year so not sure if they are still processing or not.
Southern Trace Outdoors in Siloam said today they hoped to have their processing up and running by muzzleloader opener.


----------



## jaydawg

FYI…in Floyd Co…Rocky Mountain Wild Game Processor is not in service at the 156 Center Rd location in Silver Creek…it’s on Martha Berry Hwy in Armuchee now


----------



## Steve72

drenalin08 said:


> Any processors left in Coweta county?



I'm not sure Roscoe's is operating anymore, if anyone finds out different, please post.  I'm going to try Black's in Senoia next.

Sad to see Mr. Moore retirning, but he deserves it.


----------



## ucfireman

Google search says closed permanently.

There is D&R cooler on Hutchinson ferry in Chatt hills,


----------



## Furmaster

Snelson’s Venison shop in Woodbury,Ga


----------



## transfixer

Anyone used Red Barn Processing/Feather,Fin and Fur   in Loganville lately ?


----------



## ucfireman

transfixer said:


> Anyone used Red Barn Processing/Feather,Fin and Fur   in Loganville lately ?


2 years ago, Had no issues. She did my mount about 20 years ago, still looks good. 
She has been in business for a long time. 
She opened a new store on  278 close to DNR headquarters too. 
Had a sign out looking for help. like every where else.


----------



## transfixer

ucfireman said:


> 2 years ago, Had no issues. She did my mount about 20 years ago, still looks good.
> She has been in business for a long time.
> She opened a new store on  278 close to DNR headquarters too.
> Had a sign out looking for help. like every where else.



  Thanks,  just looking for a good processor that isn't too far out of my way,  they seem to be getting fewer in number,  I hunt in Oglethorpe county, live in Douglasville,  I can swing over to Loganville on my way home, I'll call them tomorrow and find out how they do things


----------



## ucfireman

transfixer said:


> Thanks,  just looking for a good processor that isn't too far out of my way,  they seem to be getting fewer in number,  I hunt in Oglethorpe county, live in Douglasville,  I can swing over to Loganville on my way home, I'll call them tomorrow and find out how they do things


If you drive I20 there is one I like, "Steve bishop" he is at 142 and 278. He debones everything and vacuum seals. Decent prices too.


----------



## transfixer

ucfireman said:


> If you drive I20 there is one I like, "Steve bishop" he is at 142 and 278. He debones everything and vacuum seals. Decent prices too.



  Thanks !  I'll check into it,  I generally take 78/138 out of Athens, and get on/off at Conyers,  I used to go out to Union point  though,  so its doable


----------



## ucfireman

Thought I would add this link.
Gives county, name, address, city  and phone numbers.

https://georgiaafield.com/georgia-deer-processors/
https://gon.com/hunting/gons-annual-deer-coolers-list


----------



## nick_o_demus

I hunt in Taliafero but I use Holifiedls in Covington, GA and Apple Valley in Jefferson... They just know how to do it better IMO...

Holifields
2536 Hwy 81
Covington, GA 30016
770-788-1114

Apple Valley
5675 S Apple Valley Rd
Jefferson, GA 30549
706-335-9304


----------



## nds87

ucfireman said:


> If you drive I20 there is one I like, "Steve bishop" he is at 142 and 278. He debones everything and vacuum seals. Decent prices too.





transfixer said:


> Thanks !  I'll check into it,  I generally take 78/138 out of Athens, and get on/off at Conyers,  I used to go out to Union point  though,  so its doable



Just letting y’all know that Steve moved down the road a little bit, he’s now further South down Highway 11. Just like 2.5 miles south of where he was.


----------



## Gator89

Cripple Creek Deer Processing on Highway 18 between Gordon and Gray is re-opening this weekend under new ownership.

Brant the former proprietor passed away due to covid back in 2020, so the business was closed last year.

My friend and former deer camp compadre, Jay Murchland, bought the property and is going into the deer processing business.

Get your big buck picture taken on the big rock overlooking the duck pond!

Jay can be reached at 770-560-3488.


----------



## billc

Gator89 said:


> Cripple Creek Deer Processing on Highway 18 between Gordon and Gray is re-opening this weekend under new ownership.
> 
> Brant the former proprietor passed away due to covid back in 2020, so the business was closed last year.
> 
> My friend and former deer camp compadre, Jay Murchland, bought the property and is going into the deer processing business.
> 
> Get your big buck picture taken on the big rock overlooking the duck pond!


Phone # or email?
All I can find is FB page for old operation
Thanks


----------



## billc

Gator89 said:


> Cripple Creek Deer Processing on Highway 18 between Gordon and Gray is re-opening this weekend under new ownership.
> 
> Brant the former proprietor passed away due to covid back in 2020, so the business was closed last year.
> 
> My friend and former deer camp compadre, Jay Murchland, bought the property and is going into the deer processing business.
> 
> Get your big buck picture taken on the big rock overlooking the duck pond!
> 
> Jay can be reached at 770-560-3488.


Just took an 8 point to them.
Very nice people.
I'm confident they will do an excellent job of processing


----------



## jamie1475

nds87 said:


> Just letting y’all know that Steve moved down the road a little bit, he’s now further South down Highway 11. Just like 2.5 miles south of where he was.


Same phone number? No answer


----------



## Dusty Roads

Gentleman4561 said:


> http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=59
> very useful link


Page Not Found "404"


----------



## dhebard

Gordon County

Sherrif's Meat Processing
433 Owens Rd SE
Calhoun, GA 30701
706.602.8010

*Deer Only - No Hog*


----------



## Son

Left my second buck at a processor just down the road from the sister in law. She called this week to check with them. They said her deer had ruined. I'll let her and her daughter spread the word if they want to. But to say the least, I'm disgusted. They wont see another deer coming from me.


----------



## Hilsman

Son said:


> Left my second buck at a processor just down the road from the sister in law. She called this week to check with them. They said her deer had ruined. I'll let her and her daughter spread the word if they want to. But to say the least, I'm disgusted. They wont see another deer coming from me.


Just curious but was this in an extended archery only?  Its been a month since deer season ended Jan 9 so that would be a month that it had been there. Most places dont hold deer that long after the end of the season.


----------



## Son

Hilsman said:


> Just curious but was this in an extended archery only?  Its been a month since deer season ended Jan 9 so that would be a month that it had been there. Most places dont hold deer that long after the end of the season.




Last weekend of gun season


----------



## LGB

I’ll never forget the processor in mineral bluff stealing my doe and shutting down.

DNR was useless as **** on a bull about the entire ordeal.

seems I wasn’t the only one who filed a complaint but of course nothing happened.

Good riddance!


----------



## manderson2228

Anyone know of a good processor in and around Rabun county? If i have to even go up into Franklin, NC or over into SC.


----------



## jrickman

manderson2228 said:


> Anyone know of a good processor in and around Rabun county? If i have to even go up into Franklin, NC or over into SC.



I think Blalock does deer, hogs, and bear. Definitely deer.


----------



## manderson2228

jrickman said:


> I think Blalock does deer, hogs, and bear. Definitely deer.



Not anymore unfortunately. I'm not sure if they stopped during covid because of covid or because of staffing or maybe because they sold but they don't do it anymore. I love blalocks otherwise!


----------



## jrickman

Man that ain't good to hear. I guess I'll haul anything I'm fortunate enough to get up that way back down to Cornelia and cut it up at home. Getting hard to count on any processor from year to year these days up here. The ones that are stable and reliable fill up so fast you can't get anything in after about Thanksgiving, and stay so covered up with deer that they won't touch a hog anymore.


----------



## manderson2228

jrickman said:


> Man that ain't good to hear. I guess I'll haul anything I'm fortunate enough to get up that way back down to Cornelia and cut it up at home. Getting hard to count on any processor from year to year these days up here. The ones that are stable and reliable fill up so fast you can't get anything in after about Thanksgiving, and stay so covered up with deer that they won't touch a hog anymore.



Yea it's hard to find someone you can count on. I might have to figure out how to learn how to do it myself. I got a huge hog here too that i'm been tracking.. I could harvest him but again got no where to get it processed.


----------



## ucfireman

Can we get a "updated list" of processors that we know are still in service? 
I know that can be challenging as some open/close every year. 
I will call around to the ones I know and ask if they are still cutting.


----------

